# Pet stores near walden galleria mall



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

hey guys, a friend is going to the states in a couple days and offered to bring me back some fish equipment.. problem is i dont know where the stores are...

she said shes going to the Walden Galleria Mall, and can probably travel a short distance from there if there is a petstore somewhere nearby...i just have to tell her where one is...

i checked the malls website and there isnt a petstore in there, can anyone tell me if theres one nearby?


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

Lex said:


> hey guys, a friend is going to the states in a couple days and offered to bring me back some fish equipment.. problem is i dont know where the stores are...
> 
> she said shes going to the Walden Galleria Mall, and can probably travel a short distance from there if there is a petstore somewhere nearby...i just have to tell her where one is...
> 
> ...


Petsmart and Petco are both on Niagara Falls Bvld in Amherst near the University at Buffalo. Markheim Pets is at the corner of Sweet Home Rd and Sheridan Rd also in Amherst. All three of these are VERY close to one another - within 5 minutes.

Niagara Aquarium is north on Military Rd past Hertel Ave. I've been here a few times, it's not my favorite.

The Fish Place (best of all these) is on East Robinson in North Tonawanda. Petsmart, Petco, and Markheim are all about 15-20 mins north of the Galleria. Niagara Aquarium is probably about the same but northwest. The Fish Place is the farthest, being at least 30 mins northwest.

All of these times vary greatly with traffic - the weekends are the WORST (and will be even worse around Christmas - something I've never seen as I'm a college student in Buffalo - I go home for break). If you're looking for equipment, I'd really suggest buying from BigAlsOnline or DrsFosterSmith. All of the equipment is overpriced at these places (just like all LPS/LFS's). An AC500 costs $75-80 (American!) and an Emp400 costs $80-85. Canisters and heaters are also overpriced. Tanks aren't bad, they're the only thing I'd buy from these places. If you're looking for fish, go to either Markheim or preferably The Fish Place - I love both of those stores, but The Fish Place is by far the best LFS in Buffalo.

All that said, there may be LFS's closer to Galleria, but I'm not sure because I frequent the ones near me (University at Buffalo). I know of a place called West Seneca Pets in West Seneca, which could be marginally closer, but I was honestly not at all impressed with the place.

I hope this helps you out. If you type in the names of the places and "Buffalo, NY" on google (ex: Markheim Pets Buffalo, NY) you should be able to figure out where they are.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

EXCELLENT, thanks man, this helps soo much... i found the petsmart thats not too far from the mall...

another quick question, how much is sales tax there in NY on something like a heater? i read 4.25%, is this right?


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

It's about 8% in the Buffalo Area.







It would be nice if it was 4.25%, but hey I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

ok thanks...maybe the 4.25 was nyc or something...


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

well she went to that petsmart down the street from the galleria mall and the prices were ridiculously higher than their website... i was looking at getting a filter which sells for 24.99 on the website, and when the woman in the store scanned it, it came up at like 46 bucks! she said it was never selling for 24.99....what the hell, why are their website prices saying one thing and in store is completely different?


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

Lex said:


> well she went to that petsmart down the street from the galleria mall and the prices were ridiculously higher than their website... i was looking at getting a filter which sells for 24.99 on the website, and when the woman in the store scanned it, it came up at like 46 bucks! she said it was never selling for 24.99....what the hell, why are their website prices saying one thing and in store is completely different?
> [snapback]814120[/snapback]​


I wish you would have mentioned that beforehand - that's why I was telling you to buy off of BigAlsOnline. I actually heard that if you bring in the page displaying the online price, then PetSmart has to match it no matter what. If you (or a friend) are down that way again, bring the print-outs and things should go better. Without it, though, their equipment prices are through the roof.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

dang... well i got the items i wanted for christmas anyway..

she didnt really have time to print and stuff, i told her to do so but she was quite rushed with the trip... oh well, maybe next time...

thanks for your help tho, much appreciated...


----------



## RIO APURE (Oct 24, 2004)

Lex said:


> EXCELLENT, thanks man, this helps soo much... i found the petsmart thats not too far from the mall...
> 
> another quick question, how much is sales tax there in NY on something like a heater? i read 4.25%, is this right?
> [snapback]809373[/snapback]​


 THERE IS ANOTHER FISH STORE NEAR THE WALDEN GALLERIA MALL CALLED THE "BLUE LAGOON",ITS ALSO OFF OF WALEN AVE,ITS AT

BLUE LAGOON
2405 HARLEM RD.
CHEEKTOWAGA,NY 14225 [716] 893-5169


----------

